# Apache up and running but server not responding



## cah (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello,

As this is my first post I would like to introduce myself.  I have been a FreeBSD user for the last two years, and have found it to be an excellent operating system for desktop use.  I want to take things to the next level, so I am trying to host a personal webpage with a domain I recently purchased.  All is not well, however.  

Apache starts without complaints and the website is accessible by domain name from the LAN.  I can ping my server from anywhere (also by domain name) and it responds.  When I try to access the website, however, the connection times out.  

I have called my ISP and the tech guy I spoke to says that everything checks out on his end and that port 80 is not blocked.  The DNS is resolving, but the webpage does not appear outside the LAN.  My router manufacturer says that I have my router set up properly, as he can ping my server by its domain name.

What am I overlooking?  If I can access my website on the LAN by its domain name does that mean I should be able to access it from outside the LAN?      

Any help would be much appreciated!

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 7, 2013)

Is the router set to forward port 80 to the web server?


----------



## cah (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 7, 2013)

If port 80 connections are making it to the web server, they should be visible in the logs.  With the web server accessible from inside the LAN, it sounds like a firewall or router problem.  Is a firewall running on the webserver?  In case the router happens to be running FreeBSD and pf(4), the redirect would look like this:

```
webserver="10.55.0.23"
...
rdr on $ext_if proto tcp from any to $external_addr port 80 -> $webserver
```


----------



## cah (Jun 7, 2013)

The firewall on my router is disabled for now, until I get this working.  It's a Motorola running a form of Linux I believe.


----------



## cah (Jun 7, 2013)

pf is not running on the server*.*


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 7, 2013)

If the firewall is disabled, what is doing the port forwarding?


----------



## cah (Jun 7, 2013)

In the router web interface the firewall controls are in a different page than the port forwarding controls.  I was unaware that they were associated.  There is an "allowed services" box on the firewall page that reads "no ports restricted."  Changing the firewall setting to "low" yields no results.  Setting the firewall to "high" gives me a list of common services but the website is still inaccessible.


----------



## cah (Jun 7, 2013)

This thread is SOLVED.  As I cannot edit my posts yet, I do not know how to mark it as such.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 7, 2013)

cah said:
			
		

> This thread is SOLVED.  As I cannot edit my posts yet, I do not know how to mark it as such.


No worries, our all seeing moderators, well, see everything 

However, could you do us the honours by sharing how exactly you managed to solve the issue? This might help other viewers as well, it would be highly appreciated.


----------



## cah (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh, of course!  The issue was that in my router configuration (for the port forwarding) I had the external IP address as my router's external IP address.  The solution is to put the external address as 0.0.0.0.  After doing this, I was able to access my website remotely.


----------

